# Struggling



## MissScarlet (Apr 24, 2012)

Am really struggling today and keep asking myself why this is happening to us - we have been doing everything we should be doing to get pregnant and still it doesn't happen. We are booked in to start IVF in June but I think I secretly thought we wouldn't need it as we would get pregnant before than naturally but now it does seem like it is our only hope and I really don't want to put all that pressure on it as I know it has a low success rate and to cap it all everyone seems to be pregnant at the moment, people I walk passed in the street and several friends have recently announced their first or second pregnancy, one of which is much older than me (I am almost 39) so why is it not happening to us


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there

Sorry to hear your having such a naff day.  I think the question "why is it happening to me" is totally normal, but really it does not matter how you have a baby as long as it happens, be it natural or through ivf.  Except that some days are better than others and try and start a fresh tomorrow. xx


----------



## MissScarlet (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks I feel a lot better than I did last week - sometimes it is hard to be positive but I have starting using the Zita West CDS and they seem to help with positive thoughts


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Good glad to hear it. xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I think we've all had that feeling - I know I got extremely depressed the last month before we began icsi treatment, I felt a complete and utter failure as a woman having to resort to fertility treatment to help us realise our dream - of course thats silly, but you really do seem to give yourself the biggest stick you can imagine....and beat yourself with it!

Everything about going through treatment is a risk or a percentage chance of success.  All I can advise is, go into it with an open mind, don't even think of the numbers!  I was told each of my eggs had a 70% chance of fertilization - only 1 of my 4 made it that far!  We were initially given a 20-25% chance of treatment working, but our chances were then put towards the 20% mark as the embryo was still only 2 cells at et....  
but hey, lady luck was smiling on us and our daughter was the bested 40th birthday present I could ever have hoped or wished for.

As long as you look after yourself this will not only maximise your chances, but it'll also put you in a more positive frame of mind - I too thought the Zita West cd's to be very relaxing.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

My dh has always said percentages are pointless, if treatment works then it was 100% if it fails its 0%, love the way men think


----------



## kerrygold (Apr 8, 2012)

That sounds just like my husband

Miss Scarlet, glad your feeling better this week, just take each day as it comes and when you have a bad one, know you can rant and rave on FF to your hearts content!


----------



## madeleineus (Mar 12, 2011)

Please read my response to Princess Peach on her "Don't know what to Do" thread!!!!! Feel free to message me if you have any questions


----------

